# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  مزمل ابوالقاسم                       كبد الحقيقة                     نهاية المرحلة الثانية

## elsmani ali

*مزمل ابوالقاسم

 كبد الحقيقة

نهاية المرحلة الثانية

شارفت المرحلة الثانية من إعداد المريخ على الانتهاء، وسيتوجه الفريق بعدها إلى دوحة الجميع، ليبدأ المرحلة الثالثة من فترة الإعداد، التي ستمتد زهاء شهرين، ونتمنى أن تكفي لتجهيز الفرقة الحمراء لاستحقاقات الموسم الجديد.
لم يسبق للمريخ أن أمضى كل هذا الوقت في تحضيراته الأولية، التي ستتواصل بعد العودة من الدوحة إلى السودان، بمباراة إعدادية قوية مع الاتحاد السكندري في بورتسودان، على هامش مهرجان السياحة والتسوق لولاية البحر الأحمر.
حرص مجلس إدارة النادي على التبكير بإعداد فريقه لم ينبع من فراغ.
ضم المريخ 14 لاعباً في فترة الانتقالات الرئيسية الأخيرة، وتعاقد مع جهاز فني جديد يقوده الألماني أنتوني هاي، وذلك يعني أن المستجدات التي طرأت على الفريق عديدة، وأن الأحمر خضع إلى عملية تغيير جلد مؤثرة، تستلزم توفير معسكرات نوعية، وإطالة فترة الإعداد بقدر الإمكان، كي ينال المدرب أطول وقت ممكن مع فريقه قبل أن يبدأ خوض غمار مسابقات الموسم الجديد.
سيواجه المريخ أربع مشاركات في موسم 2017.
سيلعب محلياً في الدوري والكأس ساعياً إلى استعادة اللقبين المفقودين.
وسيخوض غمار مسابقتي البطولة العربية ودوري أبطال إفريقيا.
مشاركة المريخ في كأس العالم العربي ستأتي مبكرة، وستبدأ في خواتيم شهر يناير المقبل، ونتوقع لها أن تسهم في تجهيز الفريق لظهوره الأول في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، الذي سيشهد بدوره مستجدات مؤثرة، بانطلاق مرحلة دور المجموعات بعد نهاية المرحلة الأولى مباشرة.
بسبب كثرة المستجدات قرر المجلس أن يبكر بالإعداد ويقيمه بطريقة غير مسبوقة، لينال الأحمر صفة أول فريق سوداني يستهل تحضيراته لموسم الآمال العريضة والطموحات الكبيرة.
علماً أن التجارب السابقة أكدت أن تجويد الإعداد وإطالة أمده تمنح الفريق قوة دفع إضافية كالتي حصل عليها في موسم 2015، عندما أمضى الأحمر شهرين كاملين في معسكرين نموذجيين، أقامهما في القاهرة والدوحة، وشكلا أقوى قاعدة انطلاق له، مكنته من بلوع نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال في الموسم المذكور، وقدم أفضل مردود له في تاريخ مشاركاته في البطولة الأولى إفريقياً.
محصلة الإعداد في معسكر أنطاليا خمس مباريات ودية، اثنتان منها مع فريقين من دوري الهواة في تركيا، وثلاث مباريات مع فرق كازاخستانية، علماً أن برنامج معسكر الدوحة يحوي أربع مباريات أخرى، نتوقع للجهاز الفني أن ينتقل فيها من مرحلة تجهيز كامل المجموعة، وتحسس قدرات كل اللاعبين، إلى مرحلة التركيز على توضيح ملامح التشكيلة الأساسية للفريق.
علماً أن المهمة المذكورة لن تكون سهلة على مدرب حديث عهدٍ بفريق شهد إضافات مؤثرة في كل الخطوط.
خسارة الزعيم لآخر مباراتين في معسكر أنطاليا لم تزعج جموع الصفوة، بقدر ما استحسنتها جماهير المريخ، لأن تواضع مستوى الخصمين في أول مباراتين منح المريخاب إحساساً بضعف معدل الفائدة من اللقاءين المذكورين.
في الدوحة سيلتئم شمل الفريق بعودة القائد راجي عبد العاطي إلى التوليفة بمعية النيجيري كونلي، الذي سمح له الجهاز الفني بالسفر إلى نيجيريا لإكمال مراسم زواجه.
لكن الفريق سيفتقد حارسه الأساسي جمال سالم، الذي غادر أنطاليا متوجهاً إلى الخرطوم كمحطة أولى، بغرض استخراج جواز سفره السوداني، قبل أن يتوجه إلى بلاده استعداداً للانضمام إلى منتخب التراكتورات اليوغندي المشارك في نهائيات بطولة الأمم الإفريقية المقبلة.
غياب جمال سلام سيمنح الحارسين عصام ومنجد النيل فرصة لإثبات الوجود، ومحاولة انتزاع موقع في التوليفة الأساسية، ونعتقد أن الحارسين الصاعدين مؤهلان بما يكفي لنيل شرف المشاركة في عدد مقدر من المباريات الرسمية، بسبب جودة مستواهما، وارتفاع مهارتهما في الحراسة.
مطلوب من قيادة البعثة أن تحافظ على معدل الانضباط العالي الذي ميز معسكر المريخ في أنطاليا، وأن لا تتهاون في المحافظة على ذات الضوابط المشددة التي وضعها المدرب للاعبيه.
نتمنى أن لا يختل إيقاع التحضيرات، بسبب فتح المرحلة الثالثة من المعسكر للإعلام، وكثرة أعداد السودانيين المقيمين في الدوحة.
المحافظة على المكاسب الكبيرة التي حصدها الفريق في أنطاليا تتطلب قدراً أعلى من الضبط والربط في معسكر الدوحة، وإلزام اللاعبين بنفس البرنامج الذي تم تطبيقه في تركيا.
وضع مجلس المريخ كامل الصلاحيات في يد المدير الفني، الذي قصد نقل الفريق إلى معسكر أوروبي ليوفر له معايشة لصيقة بمدارس كروية متطورة، وتجهيزات نوعية في الملاعب وصالات الجيمانزيوم وأحواض السباحة والتغذية الجيدة، ونعتقد أنه حقق مراده هناك.
مطلوب استنساخ ذات التجربة في الدوحة، بتقليص الزيارات إلى الحد الأدنى، ومنع اللاعبين من التسرب إلى ذويهم ومعارفهم وأصدقائهم، مع ضبط وترشيد مشاوير التسوق، وحصرها في أوقات محدودة، كي لا يفقد اللاعبين جاهزيتهم العالية التي اكتسبوها من معسكري الخرطوم وأنطاليا.
المرحلة الثالثة الأهم في مشوار تحضيرات المريخ للموسم الجديد.
آخر الحقائق

ظهر من خلال معسكر أنطاليا تركيز أنتوني هاي على إشراك العجب الصغير في خط الهجوم.
رمضان كان عند حسن ظن مدربه، وسجل هدف المريخ الوحيد في شباك تابول الكازاخي أمس.
المنافسة في خط المقدمة ستكون محتدمة بين كليتشي ورمضان وبكري.
حتى عنكبة نال حظه من المشاركة في معظم المباريات.
في خط الوسط لاحظنا أن الواعد محمد الرشيد نال عدة فرض للمشاركة، ونظن أنه أفلح في إثارة لفت انتباه الألماني أنتوني هاي.
حمو لاعب قوي البنية وصاحب مهارات عالية، ويتمتع بقدم قوية.
هذا اللاعب موعود بمستقبل مشرق في المريخ.
أدى الزعيم خمس مباريات في أنطاليا ولم يظهر راجي في أيٍ منها.
السبب أنه لم يلتزم بتنفيذ برنامج التأهيل من الإصابة في خواتيم الموسم المنصرم.
ظلم نفسه وفريقه بتفريطه في تجهيز نفسه.
نحمد له أنه حاول استدراك ما فاته في تركيا.
راجي مطالب بأن يظهر المزيد من الجدية كي يلحق بزملائه، ويشارك أساسياً عندما يحين أوان التنافس الرسمي.
أما علاء الدين فقد احتجب عن اللعب في المباريات المذكورة بسب العقوبة الموقعة عليه من الكاف.
بانضمام الثنائي إلى المجموعة وبلوغهما مرحلة الجاهزية المطلوبة ستشتعل المنافسة في خط الوسط.
نحن بالطبع لسنا قلقين على علاء، لأننا نعلم أنه سبق زملاءه في التدريبات، وشرع في تجهيز نفسه قبل أن يبدأ الفريق تحضيراته.
أما راجي فلا غرابة في أن يتأخر عن اللحاق بزملائه.
هذه الظاهرة تكررت منه في موسمين متتاليين.
في الموسم المنصرم لم يظهر راجي في أول عشر مباريات دورية للمريخ.
عندما تكاثرت عليه الانتقادات جد واجتهد، وقاد المريخ للفوز على وفاق سطيف الجزائري وسجل هدفين في مباراة واحدة.
لا غضاضة ولا غرابة في سماح الجهاز الفني للنيجيري كونلي أودنلامي بالسفر إلى بلاده لإكمال مراسم زاوجه في نيجيريا.
اللاعب الدولي النيجيري ملتزم بالعودة في الوقت المحدد.
كونلي لحق بالإيفواري باسكال.. القادمون الجدد إلى الكوكب الأحمر استفادوا من التزام ناديهم بسداد مستحقاتهم أول بأول وشرعوا في تكوين أسرهم.
الكاش متوفر، والمستقبل مؤمَّن.
المريخ في الدوحة ضيف لطيف وخفيف وظريف.
دوحة الجميع تمثل فأل خير على الزعيم في مستهل كل عام.
مطلوب توفير مباريات قوية، لتكتمل الصورة وتخرج كأبهى ما يكون.
في القاهرة بدأ اتلمدعوم ببسكويت شيكو وعطف على الكوكاكولا!
المباراة المقبلة مع عصير شيبوسي، والتي تليها مع برينجلز والأخيرة مع عصير الدوم!
آخر خبر: أنا عايز كوكاكولا!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا السماني
                        	*

----------

